# Looking to either borrow a buck or do a driveway breeding in Maryland



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 11, 2011)

Nigerian Dwarf Buck or Nubian Buck.  

I would be interested in what people charge for a breeding?

What tests would you want run on the Doe's before allowing the breeding to occur?

I have a Nubian that I will want to breed in the Spring, when she is a little older.  But have an Alpine/Boar doe that is ready to breed anytime.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 12, 2011)

I'm also in MD but I'm over on the Shore and don't have the breeds you're looking for.  Most people I know that offer buck services charge anywhere from $50-$100 or so per doe, but most will say if she doesn't settle the next visit is free.  As far as testing goes, that really varies depending on the individual goat owner. 

If you're interested in breeding to an Oberhasli I have a nice buck kid for sale.     But good luck in your search!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 12, 2011)

Thanks - My problem is that I do not really have the housing for a buck and because I only have the 2 does, The cost to house and feed the buck is probable more than paying for my does to be breed.

Does that make sense?


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 12, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Thanks - My problem is that I do not really have the housing for a buck and because I only have the 2 does, The cost to house and feed the buck is probable more than paying for my does to be breed.
> 
> Does that make sense?


That makes total sense. Unless you have around five or more does, keeping a buck is basically a waste of feed and resources unless you absolutely HAVE to have this one buck for your girls. Plus you then have to deal with a lonely/escape artist buck that wants companionship and "loving" from your does until you get him a friend (if he will even shack up wih another without being aggressive), and a wethered goat doesn't add to productivity either. He's just another hay burner. Of course that still didn't stop me from getting a buck though... 
I wish I listened to my own advice.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 13, 2011)

So I posted on Craigslist and got a response from a person with a Registered Nubian.  She wants a $200 deposit up front and when he goes back, they would return $175 without papers or $150 with papers.

She would leave him here for 45 days.  If she does not take, I could get him back later for free.

Sounds like a good deal, do you agree?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (May 15, 2011)

I have a Lamancha buck. He's from top milking lines and show lines. Paid a lot for him. Depending on when you need him, you could use him Aug-Sept. I'd only charge $50. Bring your does here for a little date, and there you go. I'm about 40 minutes away in Charles Town, WV.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So I posted on Craigslist and got a response from a person with a Registered Nubian.  She wants a $200 deposit up front and when he goes back, they would return $175 without papers or $150 with papers.
> 
> She would leave him here for 45 days.  If she does not take, I could get him back later for free.
> 
> Sounds like a good deal, do you agree?


That sounds like a good deal but get everything IN WRITING!!  Definitely CYA, or you may have bought a buck.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (May 15, 2011)

It would make me nervous to care for another person's animal. What if it got sick, or got out? Plus you'll have to pay for all the feed and hay for that time period. I think you might be better off finding a "drive by breeding" lol


----------

